# When did you ever hear.....



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

the announcers on the flagship radio station of the opposing team say something like this?

After the game they said

- Amare didn't get any calls in the 4th quarter
- The Wolves were hacking him all game because they couldn't stop him
- That KG was bearhugging him at times to try to stop him and got away with it and that KG got MVP treatment from the refs tonight.

And that Amare is probably looking like the MVP of the league in their opinion.

They were busy drooling about Amare all game long.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Honest announcing by announcers who are not "homers" and tell it as they perceived it. I guess they deserve a :greatjob:


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I have listened to the KFAN announcers plenty of times when the Suns played the Wolves over the last few years and usually they are horrible and big homers.

Last year they were mocking Amare all game for having the nickname STAT.


----------



## snowmt (Jan 28, 2003)

If you are <strike>having organsm</strike> over such trival compliments,
I suggest you to join the Yao bandwagon. Whether
playing good or not, he is always the most talked player 
of opponent annoucers. Believe me, you can <strike>have multiple organsm twice a week.</strike>(unnecessary and vulgar)


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> I have listened to the KFAN announcers plenty of times when the Suns played the Wolves over the last few years and usually they are horrible and big homers.
> 
> Last year they were mocking Amare all game for having the nickname STAT.


People are entitled to change their minds, and those announcers seem to have done just that - according to your perception of what they supposedly said.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Btw Amare offensively is putting Shaq in his prime to shame almost these days in terms of dominance and efficiency.

26.6ppg on 59.8%FG leading the league in FG%, total dunks, dunks per game and scoring per minute and 4th in scoring per game.


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

This is getting really annoying Amareca posts something everytime Amare does anything. Amare is a great player but we don't need a million Amare is the Greatest threads after each game. Until Amare learns how to shoot, rebound and defend he will never be on Duncan or KG's level.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Btw Amare offensively is putting Shaq in his prime to shame almost these days in terms of dominance and efficiency.
> 
> 26.6ppg on 59.8%FG leading the league in FG%, total dunks, dunks per game and scoring per minute and 4th in scoring per game.


 Those are pretty retarded stats. I just noticed that 60%FG earlier today, damn.


----------



## Primetime23 (Feb 3, 2004)

hes having a great year but only averaging eigth and a half boards a game under par for a dominant big man


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Has a player ever averaged over 25ppg at a better FG% than Amare?

Not even Wilt Chamberlain had that.


----------



## KrispyKreme23 (Dec 22, 2003)

It is clear that these T'Wolves announcers are 100% correct. Amare Stoudemire is the king of the known universe and MVP of basketball. The greatest MVP in history I might add. Amare > Jesus. Never has Jesus ranked #1 on the dunk-o-meter like Amare is doing. Accept Amare as the savior of sports. Amare will posterize Reece Gaines 621 times tomorrow.


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

Ok Amare is good, the good FG% and all that, but what does the number of dunks have to do with the Almighty Amare, with Amareca as the sidekick? You mean the more dunks he has outweigh the importance of other facets of the game??


----------



## Primetime23 (Feb 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Has a player ever averaged over 25ppg at a better FG% than Amare?
> 
> Not even Wilt Chamberlain had that.


the seasons a marathon not a sprint we're only 30 games in


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>darknezx</b>!
> Ok Amare is good, the good FG% and all that, but what does the number of dunks have to do with the Almighty Amare, with Amareca as the sidekick? You mean the more dunks he has outweigh the importance of other facets of the game??


Getting dunks is a skill. If he can get that many dunks he should.

Shaq gets about as many and Wilt probably got more.

Fact is find me someone in the history of the game who shot 60% while averaging over 25ppg. 

Neither Wilt Chamberlain nor Shaquille O'Neal did that.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kg_mvp03-04</b>!
> This is getting really annoying Amareca posts something everytime Amare does anything. Amare is a great player but we don't need a million Amare is the Greatest threads after each game. Until Amare learns how to shoot, rebound and defend he will never be on Duncan or KG's level.


I don't know man, it's damn tough to argue with 27ppg on 60% shooting.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Primetime23</b>!
> 
> 
> the seasons a marathon not a sprint we're only 30 games in


Good... it's still almost halftime and Amare's FG% has consistantly gone up over the last few weeks.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

get that MVP!!!!




Cuase it wont get you a Chip...


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Btw Amare offensively is putting Shaq in his prime to shame almost these days in terms of dominance and efficiency.
> 
> 26.6ppg on 59.8%FG leading the league in FG%, total dunks, dunks per game and scoring per minute and 4th in scoring per game.


That doesn't surprise me, as I thought Amare was the "real deal" his first year. As far as putting a prime time Shaq to shame, take a long look at his first 10 years........

<i>1992 ORL 81 37.9 9.1 16.1 <b>56.2 </b> 0.0 0.0 0.0 5.3 8.9 59.2 4.2 9.6 13.9 1.9 3.8 0.7 3.5 4.0 <b>23.4 </b>
1993 ORL 81 39.8 11.8 19.6 <b>59.9 </b> 0.0 0.0 0.0 5.8 10.5 55.4 4.7 8.5 13.2 2.4 2.7 0.9 2.9 3.5 <b>29.4 </b>
1994 ORL 79 37.0 11.8 20.2 <b>58.3 </b> 0.0 0.1 0.0 5.8 10.8 53.3 4.2 7.3 11.4 2.7 2.6 0.9 2.4 3.3 <b>29.3 </b>
1995 ORL 54 36.0 11.0 19.1 <b>57.3 </b> 0.0 0.0 50.0 4.6 9.5 48.7 3.4 7.7 11.0 2.9 2.9 0.6 2.1 3.6 <b>26.6 </b>
1996 LAL 51 38.1 10.8 19.4 <b>55.7 </b> 0.0 0.1 0.0 4.6 9.4 48.4 3.8 8.7 12.6 3.1 2.9 0.9 2.9 3.5 <b>26.2 </b>
1997 LAL 60 36.3 11.2 19.1<b> 58.4 </b> 0.0 0.0 0.0 6.0 11.4 52.7 3.5 7.9 11.4 2.4 2.9 0.7 2.4 3.2 <b>28.3 </b>
1998 LAL 49 34.8 10.4 18.1 <b>57.6 </b> 0.0 0.0 0.0 5.5 10.2 54.0 3.8 6.9 10.7 2.3 2.5 0.7 1.7 3.2 <b>26.3 </b>
1999 LAL 79 40.0 12.1 21.1<b> 57.4 </b>0.0 0.0 0.0 5.5 10.4 52.4 4.3 9.4 13.7 3.8 2.8 0.5 3.0 3.2 <b>29.7 </b>
2000 LAL 74 39.5 11.0 19.2<b> 57.2 </b> 0.0 0.0 0.0 6.7 13.1 51.3 3.9 8.8 12.7 3.7 3.0 0.6 2.8 3.5 <b>28.7 </b>
2001 LAL 67 36.2 10.6 18.3 <b>57.9 </b> 0.0 0.0 0.0 5.9 10.7 55.5 3.5 7.2 10.7 3.0 2.6 0.6 2.0 3.0 <b>27.2 </b>
</i>


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>madskillz1_99</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know man, it's damn tough to argue with 27ppg on 60% shooting.


i know but does he have to throw that out every single game, it gets as annoying as the Kobe haters that come on after kobe misses a potential game winning shot. Amare is having a great season, no doubt about it but does Amareca really have to come on here an start talking crap like Amare is better than a Prime Shaq, who was also a force on the defensive end and could also do something called passing and rebounding something that Amare can't really do right now. Also, Shaq has put up 27.9 on 63% shooting in 2002, although he only played 67 games. Lets see Amare do this for the whole season until you start getting your panties tied up in bunches.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Btw Amare offensively is putting Shaq in his prime to shame almost these days in terms of dominance and efficiency.
> 
> 26.6ppg on 59.8%FG leading the league in FG%, total dunks, dunks per game and scoring per minute and 4th in scoring per game.


hmm shaq in his second year: 29/13/2/3/1 on 60%. no dice, amare is beastly but shaq was just nefarious. he had amares quicks and hops plus a whole lot more basketball skills.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kg_mvp03-04</b>!
> 
> 
> i know but does he have to throw that out every single game, it gets as annoying as the Kobe haters that come on after kobe misses a potential game winning shot. Amare is having a great season, no doubt about it but does Amareca really have to come on here an start talking crap like Amare is better than a Prime Shaq, who was also a force on the defensive end and could also do something called passing and rebounding something that Amare can't really do right now. Also, Shaq has put up 27.9 on 63% shooting in 2002, although he only played 67 games. Lets see Amare do this for the whole season until you start getting your panties tied up in bunches.


Shaq never averaged 63%FG.

In 2002 he averaged 27.5ppg and 57.4%FG


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sherako</b>!
> 
> 
> hmm shaq in his second year: 29/13/2/3/1 on 60%. no dice, amare is beastly but shaq was just nefarious. he had amares quicks and hops plus a whole lot more basketball skills.


Shaq played 39.8mpg that year and he averaged 59.9%FG not 60%.

If Amare gets up to 60% he will be the first one ever to average 25+ and 60%+ I think.

If you calculate Amare's scoring on Shaq minutes from his 2nd season

Amare would be averaging 29.3ppg on 59.8%FG right now compared to Shaq's 29.3ppg and 59.9%FG.

I would also have to argue that Shaq's prime was with the Lakers and not his 2nd season.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Yeah, Shaq was 21 when he averaged almost 30 points on 60% from the field, with 13 rebounds and 3 blocks on top of that. Amare is a beast, but not Shaq-like.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> That doesn't surprise me, as I thought Amare was the "real deal" his first year. As far as putting a prime time Shaq to shame, take a long look at his first 10 years........
> ...


 Shaq was GOOD!


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Has a player ever averaged over 25ppg at a better FG% than Amare?
> 
> Not even Wilt Chamberlain had that.


 I don't know, but in 85/86, Kevin McHale averaged 24.9 ppg @ 58% in the playoffs against the BEST competition, which is what really counts.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>madskillz1_99</b>!
> 
> 
> Shaq was GOOD!


Hell yeah. And the worst part is, if he had a better off-season work ethic and had learned to shoot free throws even just a little better, he could have been even so much greater. Imagine his PPG if he could have shot just 70% from the line.

If Shaq had shot 70% from the line in 99-00 he could have averaged nearly 37 ppg that season. Edit: Nevermind, calculated that wrong. More like 32ppg.

I still contend if Shaq had a Karl Malone like work ethic he could have had a 40-20 year.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by Amareca!
> Has a player ever averaged over 25ppg at a better FG% than Amare?
> 
> Not even Wilt Chamberlain had that.



I just remembered that Barkley did that (at 6/41/2", as a PF!) :

25.2 ppg at 60.0% in 89/90, along with 11.5 RBPG and 3.9 apg! WOW! He had a great career! :banana:


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*still great however*



> 59.9%FG


its 60% man. also i missed the part where you said shaq's prime in case which there is an argument, but still thats all amare can do on an elite level is score. shaq was scoring, and doing other things as well. no comparison.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> 25.2 ppg at 60.0% in 89/90
> ...




Being decent in math - I <b>KNOW</b> that 59.98% is truly & really 60%!


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> 
> 
> Shaq played 39.8mpg that year and he averaged 59.9%FG not 60%.
> ...


What does it matter that his prime was during the Lakers. At the age of 21 he had 29.4 points and 59.9% in 81 games not 30. If Amare reaches 60% good for him I am happy, but until he reaches Shaq's mark at 59.9% and 29.4 points in 81 game. In my opinion he hasn't put Shaq to shame.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arcade_rida</b>!
> What does it matter that his prime was during the Lakers. At the age of 21 he had 29.4 points and 59.9% in 81 games not 30. If Amare reaches 60% good for him I am happy, but until he reaches Shaq's mark at 59.9% and 29.4 points in 81 game. In my opinion he hasn't put Shaq to shame.


Shaq averaged 29.3ppg which is exactly what Amare would be averaging right now in 39.8mpg.


----------



## A Seal Clubber (Jun 20, 2003)

Is equalling someone's output putting that person "almost to shame"?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>A Seal Clubber</b>!
> Is equalling someone's output putting that person "almost to shame"?


His 2nd season wasn't Shaq's prime.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*Kevin McHale*

I just found that Kevin did average <b>26.1 ppg at 60.4% in '86/'87.</b> The next year he was on his way, but a PF named Rick Mahorn stepped on McHale's already broken foot and so although he averaged 60.4% again, he only played in 67 games and averaged just 22.6ppg.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

Dude... Amare is good but you can´t compare him to guys like Diesel and Wilt... Come on! Amare is in his second season... let´s hope he keep it up... but it´s not easy...

Amare has not acomplished ANYTHING in this legue to be compared with shaq, wilt, hakken, etc...

But give him time...


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

Shaq's dominance happened in more than one place. You know, like defense? Grabbing a rebound or two?


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

I'd argue that Shaq had his best years in the last two seasons at Orlando. He still was the best player in the league as a Laker, but as someone above said, his work ethic was average at best.

Shaq = A freak beast that could not be stopped due mostly to his size.

Amare = Athletic and skilled with tons of potential.

They are two totally different players. If amare gets a better back to the basket game, gets more rebounds, and continues to devolop his outside jumper, I dare say he can be better then Shaq. 

However, he is going to have to work at it. Anyone can put up one or two good seasons, espically before their contract is up for renewal. It takes a mentally strong and focused person to put up Shaq type numbers without a Shaq type body for season after season.

With an outside jumper, back to the basket game, and face up game (Amare's strength) there is no way he can be stopped on offense. On Defense, he needs to box out. If Garnet can get 17RPG so can Amare.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> 26.6ppg on 59.8%FG leading the league in FG%, total dunks, dunks per game and scoring per minute and 4th in scoring per game.


He's not leading in total dunks or dunks per game, Shaq is. 










LINK


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

LeBron James on #7 and Dwyane Wade on #9, although they are guards! they are really phenoms!!!
Josh Smith is very very good either because he is #11 and he hasn't got as much playing time as the others...


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> He's not leading in total dunks or dunks per game, Shaq is.
> ...


Shaq has like 3 more games and Amare had more dunks when I posted.


----------

